# Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II Information [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

```
We’re told one of the new features in the upcoming Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II will be in regards to autofocus. While we weren’t told exactly what the new tech was, it’s apparently an improvement on Dual Pixel technology. The only other information we’ve been given is what you already know, the camera will shoot 4K and have a slightly different form factor.</p>
<p>We should see this camera announced some time next week, before NAB 2015 in Las Vegas begins the following week.</p>
<p>Yesterday, the current EOS C300 dropped in price by a whopping $5000.</p>
<p><a href="Canon%20EOS C300 Body Starting at $6499" target="_blank">Canon EOS C300 Starting at $6499 at B&H Photo</a></p>
```


----------



## tcg films (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm betting $12,000 - $14,000.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 2, 2015)

tcg films said:


> I'm betting $12,000 - $14,000.



I'm betting on a price that is not remotely affordable to 99% of the readers here.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Apr 2, 2015)

Tugela said:


> tcg films said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting $12,000 - $14,000.
> ...



The c300 and its successor are professional video cameras designed for people that make a living off the videos they create with them. As with all professional video equipment, remember to add a few zeros to the end of that price tag when compared to professional photography equipment.


----------



## bgoyette (Apr 2, 2015)

I think $12k is about right, given the landscape. Will really depend on what "killer features" this camera has to combat the fact that it's overall specs will most likely fall short of the FS7. I'm really doubtful we'll see "sony-red-alexa" dynamic range at this point (and regardless of the naysayers...in video, this _is_ a critical parameter), so Canon will need some serious smoke and mirrors, or simply a new way of looking at the problem to overcome sony's race to the bottom on price. 

I'm curious if canon will take a "game-changer" approach with this camera rather than the feature upgrade approach they took with the C100. It's not likely that we'll see anything extreme, not canon's style, but I find it curious that zacuto has been essentially discounting it's full recoil rig by nearly $1100 in bundles with the c300. I don't know how long that's been going on (longer than yesterday's big price drop), but that might indicate they're expecting a significantly new form factor. (certainly during the oriiginal c300 launch, Zacuto and RRMicro were well inside the walls as they had gear demos at canon's launch party). By Canon's own admission, the original C300 was rushed to market to take advantage of the popularity of the 5dmarkII. I think it a lot of ways the C100 is a more mature design. It would be great to see a form factor that balances between the original's DSLR on steroids profile and something more shoulderable.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm figuring that the ball Canon dropped at NAB 2014 is still rolling around and they have not figured out how to pick it back up again


----------



## Policar (Apr 3, 2015)

bgoyette said:


> I think $12k is about right, given the landscape. Will really depend on what "killer features" this camera has to combat the fact that it's overall specs will most likely fall short of the FS7.
> 
> I'm curious if canon will take a "game-changer" approach with this camera rather than the feature upgrade approach they took with the C100.



Canon will introduce a camera with the best dynamic range of any cinema camera available, as well as the obvious 4k, HFR (though this is where it won't be the best), superior AF, etc. Think Alexa Mini. Then think better.


----------



## bgoyette (Apr 3, 2015)

> Canon will introduce a camera with the best dynamic range of any cinema camera available, as well as the obvious 4k, HFR (though this is where it won't be the best), superior AF, etc. Think Alexa Mini. Then think better.



You sound awfully confident. 

Let's assume for a minute that canon has a completely new chip rather than the 4k chip they currently use in the c500, something that has dynamic range that they've never demonstrated on any chip, not even the new 5ds R, which sits in a market where the stakes are much higher than this one. Are they gonna put that new chip in something priced in the c300 range or would they save it for something that is more in the price range of the Alexa that you referenced? I expect that this camera will be more in line with what the current c500 is now, with 4k internal recording. That's what makes sense to me.


----------



## Policar (Apr 4, 2015)

bgoyette said:


> > Canon will introduce a camera with the best dynamic range of any cinema camera available, as well as the obvious 4k, HFR (though this is where it won't be the best), superior AF, etc. Think Alexa Mini. Then think better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said they had a new chip. Just a new technology.

http://www.google.com/patents/US20130206961

For the record, I'm not sure it's that. But, yes... I am awfully confident.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 4, 2015)

Ahh yes, the famed Canon Column Parallel ADC that was designed about the same time as Sony's now famous Exmor with same on-sensor ADC design.

Yes, I would suspect we see this design arrive on a still body before a cinema body. Namely, the 1DX2. Producing such a sensor design likely requires a radical re-tooling of Canon's fabrication facilities. I'm not sure they would spend all that capital for (by comparison) a lesser selling product in terms of quantity, unless they intend to test run such a design before unloading on the dx2. They do have to consider recouping their massive investment to make this. 



Policar said:


> bgoyette said:
> 
> 
> > > Canon will introduce a camera with the best dynamic range of any cinema camera available, as well as the obvious 4k, HFR (though this is where it won't be the best), superior AF, etc. Think Alexa Mini. Then think better.
> ...


----------



## Policar (Apr 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Ahh yes, the famed Canon Column Parallel ADC that was designed about the same time as Sony's now famous Exmor with same on-sensor ADC design.
> 
> Yes, I would suspect we see this design arrive on a still body before a cinema body. Namely, the 1DX2. Producing such a sensor design likely requires a radical re-tooling of Canon's fabrication facilities. I'm not sure they would spend all that capital for (by comparison) a lesser selling product in terms of quantity, unless they intend to test run such a design before unloading on the dx2. They do have to consider recouping their massive investment to make this.
> 
> ...



Can't an anonymous user drop a hint?

Look. I know what Canon is announcing at NAB. I don't know all the details. It has 15-16 stops of DR and is basically a 4k Alexa except better and cheaper. 

I don't know what tech they're using to achieve it. Just the specs and the subjective impression. 

But the impression is "holy shit."


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 4, 2015)

Surely that would be a quantum leap in specs and file size if Canon maintain a true uncompressed RAW output, or a very fancy new CODEC and work ethic if they choose to go compressed RAW like everybody else.

That does seem like a stretch for a C300 model, heck it would be a logical progression for the C500!


----------



## bgoyette (Apr 4, 2015)

Boy, that patent was a hell of a read. Somewhere around the 17th embodiment I concluded that L Ron Hubbard must be working for Canon these days, because only a thetan has the requisite knowledge to parse the illuminated text that lies within it. 

And so my anonymous friend. Obviously none of us know how you KNOW the details of canon's new mystery camera, but hey this is a rumor site, that's part and parcel of the experience. Maybe you could introduce your source to the site owner and we an get your "hints" onto the main stage. I for one hope that you are not only right, but that you are actually holding back on the truly groundbreaking stuff. Cheers!


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, I'm ALL for rumors. To be clear, "I HOPE YOU'RE DEAD RIGHT" I just would not have suspected Canon to chose a Cinema model to roll out the new on sensor ADC design. Fantastic if they do. I'm very anxious to see this new machine.



Policar said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh yes, the famed Canon Column Parallel ADC that was designed about the same time as Sony's now famous Exmor with same on-sensor ADC design.
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 6, 2015)

PS - The Alexa Mini starts at $45000, so Canon has a lot of room to work with :


----------

